# FBE vase thingy



## barry richardson (Apr 21, 2014)

I got a nice chunk of Kevin's FBE in a trade a few months ago and have finally finished making something out of it. I sliced a cookie off the end of the log, then turned and hollowed the main section. After drying, I carved the cookie into stylized leaves, or a flower, or whatever. Added a collar and foot of Imbuia, and the finial is African Sumac. The carving was tough as it was mostly on the endgrain, and I'm a rookie carver. The carving detail is kind of hard to make out amongst the wild pattern of the wood, lesson learned. It needs one more coat of lacquer, then I'm done. About 18"x 10".

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 11


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2014)

That's a heckuva thingy you got there! Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2014)

I don't see many turnings that I like, that have caps and finials and bases etc. of other species but Barry that artwork is all tied together perfectly. The fact that you were able to blend all those elements together considering hte flowered cookie is such a diverse form, it's just amazing. And the turqouise is icing on the gourmet cake. Grand slam Barry you never cease to stun me with your creativity.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a REALLY cool thingy on top of your FBE thingy-or whatever. NICE work Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 21, 2014)

That is very nice- WOW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 21, 2014)

That is a beauty.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 21, 2014)

WOW , awesome piece.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 21, 2014)

You got talent, keep up the good work. Awesome !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 21, 2014)

Jaw dropping with all that carving !! Perfect amount of flame contrast going on in the main vessel too ! Awesome piece of artwork !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm in awe of your creativity. Utterly stunning and more importantly original. You have to have clear mind to be that creative. (Having a clear mind in itself says volumes) That creativity paired with those skills makes masterpieces. Well done Sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 22, 2014)

That is a really stunning thingy to look at! Definitely a work of art! I especially like the way you carved the lid to make it "hug" the vessel. Awesome craftsmanship!!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you one and all for the kind words of encouragement! Scott, not sure about the clear mind thing, maybe a sick mind

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RayBell (Apr 22, 2014)

Stunning, you have turned that piece of wood into a beautiful object.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2014)

That's cool, Barry! I haver seen anyone do a carved collar like that, but it's a great look!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 22, 2014)

My Lord Barry, that is museum quality work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 22, 2014)

Very creative and nice wood. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 27, 2014)

Barry can you make another one similar to this? And if so PM the cost and details. I showed this to a customer that I made a humidor for years ago and he is interested. Heck I am interested in one too but i have enough on my plate but happy to be a go-between . . . . .


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 27, 2014)

Wow, Barry! That is incredible, and every aspect of it works so well with the rest of the piece. Thanks for sharing! I look at work that guys like you post and use it as motivation to get better at turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Jun 27, 2014)

Woww! Amazing. You never cease to amaze me!


El Guapo said:


> Wow, Barry! That is incredible, and every aspect of it works so well with the rest of the piece. Thanks for sharing! I look at work that guys like you post and use it as motivation to get better at turning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice Barry. You should make your new creation your avatar!!  Get rid of that lamp looking thing and send it to Mike1950. That is one beautiful piece. (the turning, not the lamp) Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 29, 2014)

Not sure how I missed this until now -- love it! First thought was that it's a wild strawberry (wild, not angry ... you don't want to see this berry when it's angry ... )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RJH (Jun 29, 2014)

Man you have talent.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Barry can you make another one similar to this? And if so PM the cost and details. I showed this to a customer that I made a humidor for years ago and he is interested. Heck I am interested in one too but i have enough on my plate but happy to be a go-between . . . . .


Thanks Kevin, PM sent...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 29, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Kevin, PM sent...



Sorry I had missed it reply coming . . .


----------

